# Just finished watching the 11th Doctor.....



## CannonFoddr (Apr 3, 2010)

OK  - title says it all.....

What do you think of the new Doc  (Matt Smith)??

I have to give him the benefit of the doubt for now... He's got big shoes to fill following MY favorite (David Tennant)


----------



## luke_c (Apr 3, 2010)

fucking amazing


----------



## choconado (Apr 4, 2010)

goddamn high and mighty english with their goddamn getting british television instead of us, like they own the bbc or something...

:::Gets handed a memo:::

What's this?  Really?  They do?!


Nevermind.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






In all seriousness, The wife and I still need to watch "The End of Time".


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2010)

Best episode since Blink which was also a Moffat one.  Such an enjoyable episode, it all worked really well for me.  Ok I could pick it apart and find flaws but compared to episodes by RTD, it was perfect.

Matt Smith is better than the annoying Tennant for me (he always seemed up his own arse).  Potentially could be one of the best based on that one episode.

Also holy crap it is good to have an opening story that was really good!  Usually they are really weak and when its the companions first episode its full of needless crap, Moffat has cut the crap and given the series a real good boost in characters.  RTD's characters always seemed generic and empty.

Could be the first series since series 27 (or first to you newbies) that I could watch over and over without wanting to skip loads of episodes.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, the old ones are referred to as "seasons", so Series 5 = Season 31.

But it was wonderful; I was going to like it anyway, but I still did. How come you've only just watched it?

I was going to change my avatar to a still from the episode, but haven't yet. I did upload a couple of shots to the Doctor Who wiki though, and added the section about the new control room.

Also, Matt's a local boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me (expects stalkers in 3...2...1...)


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Well, the old ones are referred to as "seasons", so Series 5 = Season 31.
> 
> But it was wonderful; I was going to like it anyway, but I still did. How come you've only just watched it?
> 
> I was going to change my avatar to a still from the episode, but haven't yet. I did upload a couple of shots to the Doctor Who wiki though, and added the section about the new control room.


I watched it later that night but this is the first time I've been to the forum since seeing it.


----------



## overlord00 (Apr 6, 2010)

i like the second most new doctor (ie David Tennant)... the new one looks like a pansy.


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 6, 2010)

i personally not a fan on the 11th doctor, DAVID TENNANT is the BEST


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> i personally not a fan on the 11th doctor, DAVID TENNANT is the BEST


I agree David Tennant is a better doctor than Matt Smith


----------



## cfcpd95 (Apr 6, 2010)

I found it to be a great complling episode and enjoyed it very much.

Didnt like the complete change in theme tune and title though, sounds so bland and generic !

Matt Smith has sold me in one episode

Now that RTD is gone we can get some real sci-fi from moffat than RTD's reverse button

Oh and did you notice something, RTD gives you farts and Moffat gives you a guy getting caught on the laptop looking at bad things

Dr Who Rocks !


----------



## luke_c (Apr 6, 2010)

We can't really say yet as his personality was changing throughout the show due to his reincarnation and only stabilized at the end, will see next episode


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2010)

cfcpd95 said:
			
		

> Oh and did you notice something, RTD gives you farts and Moffat gives you a guy getting caught on the laptop looking at bad things


Oh man I love what Matt Doc said to him, probably my favourite quote since Chris Doc said "Theres nobody here but us chickens"...again another Moffat episode.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Blimey...get a girlfriend Jeff!"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 7, 2010)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*9* minutes after it finished


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> "Blimey...get a girlfriend Jeff!"



And delete your internet history


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 7, 2010)

oh sorry bt what does RTD stand for?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> @ Protonkun: Note when I posted the thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't notice it until a couple of days afterwards.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> oh sorry bt what does RTD stand for?


Russell T Davies, he was the show runner.  His episodes were mostly poorly written (first series ones were good though) and he kept on with the fart gags.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Watched it last night ( On BBC iPlayer ), it was really good, you could tell that things had changed but most of the changes were good.


----------



## JBW (Apr 7, 2010)

I think hes the best doctor yet, i thought tennant was good but then i realised he really wasnt after watching matt smith.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 7, 2010)

Bollocks, I still ain't seen it!  Will grab it shortly.  I knew there was something I missed this week.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 8, 2010)

I completely forgot this was airing. Must find it tonight.

@Haddy: Best episode since Blink? That's a huge compliment to this episode. Blink is one of my favorite sci-fi episodes of pretty much any show. I hope you're right!

Again, must find this tonight...
must find this tonight...
must find this tonight...


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 8, 2010)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think that you can justify that with only one episode.. i think that hes a great actor


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 8, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I completely forgot this was airing. Must find it tonight.
> 
> @Haddy: Best episode since Blink? That's a huge compliment to this episode. Blink is one of my favorite sci-fi episodes of pretty much any show. I hope you're right!
> 
> ...


Well its probably not even half as good as that, I just don't rate the following episodes that much.  Series 4 and the specials after were just full of average retread episodes, even Moffats Silence in the Library/Forest of the Dead felt a little average.

Of course general opinion is different seeing I wasn't into Tennants Doctor and I pretty much despise Catherine Tate as a companion.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 8, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I completely forgot this was airing. Must find it tonight.
> 
> @Haddy: Best episode since Blink? That's a huge compliment to this episode. Blink is one of my favorite sci-fi episodes of pretty much any show. I hope you're right!
> 
> ...


The Weeping Angels will be returning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, Turn Left through to Journey's End was good too. I enjoy dystopian stories, especially in the "what if" and "reset button" scenarios, when everything goes wrong and main characters die and everything.


----------



## choconado (Apr 8, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And yet, his work on Torchwood was fantastic.  Word on the street is that the show is being ported to American audiences.  Which means toning down the sex and intelligence.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rumor has it that the original Torchwood team is working on the American version. Therefore, i don't think it'll be any less. I mean, it's no Coupling disaster, or what could have happened with Spaced. Thank God those died (and Spaced died before it was even started). My hopes are high for it.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 8, 2010)

choconado said:
			
		

> Hadriano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Richard Stokes & Chris Chibnall did more to Torchwood.  RTD just came up with the idea and wrote the the first and last episode of the mini series and acme up with the overall arc and story, which I admit was good.  I cant say the other episode he did was something I'd want to watch again.  

Yeah Fox were supposed to be looking into it, with even John Barrowman playing the same part but to me it seems completely pointless as it'll be just another Sci-Fi show.  Even if there was no sex in it then at least it was a British Sci-Fi show.

To be honest I only thought there was a few episodes that met its potential though the mini series really showed that with focus on story and not making every character fucking anyone and anything it could be a great program.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 10, 2010)

Second episode was ALRIGHT, but not as good as last weeks, next weeks episode looks amazing and 



Spoiler



wtf at the daleks working for churchill


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 10, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Second episode was ALRIGHT, but not as good as last weeks, next weeks episode looks amazing and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree this episode was okay but last one was better.
And Daleks as soldiers, looks like a promising episode.
As for the doctor, I think he is good


----------



## ppowerman5000 (Apr 10, 2010)

I came to the new series...by accident.The first eps. of the new series were a couple I saw on sci-fi...with David Tennant...and saw the ending of the 3rd season(amazing stuff)....Then did not watched again...Then a couple of months back watched Children of Earth...and felt in love!Then decided to go out and watch the first season with Christopher Eccleston...
I went to that season, kind of not interested , since I watched the Tennant doctor first...Then after watching that season I really loved the Christopher Eccleston doctor, and was kind of sad that he left at the end of the season.Then watched all the Tennant series and I loved him !!!Then the news of Tennant leaving , I was shattered...but after seeing the first ep. of Matt Smith...I no longer fear for the series main character changing as long as the eps. are good,so far so good...What I love of DOCTOR WHO, is the concept of the show , the story behind it....and if this carries on from season to season..,I wont care, for the change of actor!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2010)

I enjoyed this episode a lot too. It's hard for me to dislike an episode, and I hope I never will.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2010)

This episode was one of the best.  Really evolved both characters and the type of story is what brings out the series to be one of the best around.  Very British Sci-Fi writing indeed.

Matt Smith certainly brings back the alien factor that has been missing in the Doctor since Tom Baker.  Since then the Doctors have just be eccentric, quirky or over excitable.

Karen Gillian is becoming my favourite assistant, probably the only one I can like of the 21st centurary episodes.  Shame Sally Sparrow didn't become the companion instead of Catherine Tate.  All I can say to improve her performance is "more uniforms please".

Certainly seems like we have a new golden age here.  Looking forward to the next episode, its by Mark Gattis who is a very good writer and did the excellent "The Unquiet Dead" and the ok "Idiots Lantern".  Of course he is mostly famous for being part of The League of Gentlemen.  This episode seems to be an interesting twist on the Daleks who to me are getting a bit stale and boring but this one could work our well for them.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 13, 2010)

I watched episodes 1 & 2 on sunday. I. Fucking. Loved them.

Matt Smith is fantastic, and the new companion is just hot (and fun). Two wonderful episodes. Can't wait for more!

(heh so does anyone else see a SLIGHT resemblance between Smith and our resident Radioactive mod? Or is that just me?)


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 13, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> (heh so does anyone else see a SLIGHT resemblance between Smith and our resident Radioactive mod? Or is that just me?)








He does sorta.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 13, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> (heh so does anyone else see a SLIGHT resemblance between Smith and our resident Radioactive mod? Or is that just me?)


It's just you.

And apparently Hadriano.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 13, 2010)

call me nerdy or whatever but does not the new Sonic screw driver mess up the library episode

how could 10th doctor (David) notice his Sonic screwdriver from his wife as she gets it from the future doctor but it is now different


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 13, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> call me nerdy or whatever but does not the new Sonic screw driver mess up the library episode
> 
> how could 10th doctor (David) notice his Sonic screwdriver from his wife as she gets it from the future doctor but it is now different


Ah but does she get it with the 11th doctor or perhaps the one after ?? - she may appear in this series but she may appear in other series as well or perhaps she doesn't get HIS screwdriver but another ?? a His-&-Her Sonic Screwdrivers ???


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 13, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> call me nerdy or whatever but does not the new Sonic screw driver mess up the library episode
> 
> how could 10th doctor (David) notice his Sonic screwdriver from his wife as she gets it from the future doctor but it is now different


Its a series with time travel, things like that could easily change.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

Just finished watching the first episode and I was glued to it!  I thought Matt Smith was fantastic.  He had the right blend of energy, madness, wonder at the universe and just plain old psychoticness that a good Doctor should have.  Definitely enjoyed watching him alot more than David Tennant.  And thought Karen Gillan was excellent, very tasty as well!

The episode was really good.  It felt like a good old fashioned Doctor Who adventure.  A little bit odd, a little bit freaky and a good sense of doom.  Loved the quick flash through the previous Doctors and adventures as well.  And the "Basically, run" line was great!  Not so keen on the new titles and theme tune though, it just didn't feel big enough.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 28, 2010)

HEY! Anyone still watching? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yea, holy fuck. This series is great. I'm so happy that Moffat has taken charge. He's always been the best.
Daleks = amazing. I want need the "to victory" poster. *drool*
And... the fucking Weeping Angels. SO GOOD! So creepy (still). Love them shits. Looking forward to the conclusion of that one.

Matt Smith & Steven Moffat give me a huge nerd boner. And Karen Gillan give me a huge regular boner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They really need to air this show two or three times a week. Maybe i'll start a petition.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 28, 2010)

I really don't get the criticism for this series in the media, its miles better than the last 3 series.  Also I didn't think the Dalek one was that bad, it wasn't great but I wouldn't put it in the bottom 10 episodes.

The writing is just way ahead and it has an amazing look to it, not a single episode so far this series looked bad nor cheap which is good considering the supposed reduced budget.



			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> They really need to air this show two or three times a week. Maybe i'll start a petition.


They could always split the episodes in half into 20+ minute ones, would please the old school crowd.

The last episode was near perfect in pacing, dialogue though for me River Song is kinda useless in the series, just not into the character at all.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 28, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> They really need to air this show two or three times a week. Maybe i'll start a petition.


no...No...NO.....NO

*Never* put a popular program on more than once a week 

All my favorite shows use to be on once a week, I eagerly waited a week to see the conclusion (or whatever) of the show - it was one of my weekly highlights

- then TV companies started showing them twice a week... then three times a week & the ratings just dropped off sooooo much, due to the fact the show(s) conflicted with other shows I wanted to watch, that they then cancel the show(s)

The latest to suffer.... The Bill !!!

So if you EVER start a petition for Dr Who on more than once a week - I'M starting one to NOT have it on more than Once a week


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> The latest to suffer.... The Bill !!!


Remember when that was half an hour long, on once a week and good?  Shit it also had crime on it!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh - Those were the days....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 1, 2010)

I managed to watch Episode 4 last night and it was fantastic...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Weeping Angels are a great invention by Moffat, and he's a great writer, particularly as his writing style involves playing on childhood fears, such as the darkness in the shadows (Vashta Nerada) and things such as that. RTD spent too much time adding people with...alternative lifestyles and not enough time actually adding to a story.



Spoiler: WARNING: ANGEL INSIDE








I've just doomed us all. D:


----------



## Beats (May 1, 2010)

Still waiting for Episode 3.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I managed to watch Episode 4 last night and it was fantastic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm .. The Weeping angels  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... One thing has been bothering me about them

When we first 'met' the angels... didn't they 'transport' people into the past (thats how the Doctor got stuck & had to use the DVD's etc for help), yet this time around - the 'Angel' has killed people and caused the assistant to think her hand was made of stone (we don't really know what's gonna happen in the second part apart from the 'spoiler' from last week)

Something fishy going on here...... & I'm not talking about the names either ('Amy *Pond*' / '*River* Song')... & is it me or does anyone think that 'River' is somehow linked to the Doctors 'Daughter' - Jenny (who 'keeps on running') ??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 1, 2010)

Spoiler



They have the capability to send people to the past, and that's what they usually do, but it was explained that they needed the bodies for something.


Also, I like the fact that the Angels don't move when the viewer is watching. I think it's intentional, to break the fourth wall, and I love that about them.


----------



## WildWon (May 3, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh haha sorry. I never actually REALLY wanted it. It was a my geek side refinding something new and my instant gratification side typing. I know it would be completely destroyed if that would happen... it's just so damned good that i'm sad when each episode ends. 

In other news: Moffat/Smith/Gillan were interviewed on a California based podcast (which has been picked up by a lot of public radio stations across the US) called The Sound Of Young America. It's found on iTunes.

Great interview. Moffat's best line (and such a memorable one, at that) was when he was asked about the romance between The Doctor and the companions... and he responds, "Truth be told, he's already lost both of his hearts to the big blue box... so none of them stand a chance." Perfect.


----------



## Hadrian (May 17, 2010)

I was really surprised that Saturdays episode was that good, especially seeing the write was Simon Nye who yes did the excellent Men Behaving Badly but also did some really bad stuff since.  Didn't notice a "crack" in this episode, so far there has been at least one in each.

Seems like people like me who took to Ecclestone's Doctor more than Tennant's reckon this is the best series of new Who, whereas  Tennent fans don't like it at all.  I am loving it!  Best New Who series since the first and it overshadows that one for me.  Not a single bad episode, Ok the Dalek one was a tad shaky but it was enjoyable nonetheless.

I'm finding Smiths Doctor to be more complex than Tennents, a complexity that I missed when Ecclestone went.

Really looking forward to The Hungry Earth, especially seeing the Silurians return after so long though I can't say I like their look this time.  Also I always preferred The Sea Devils.








^ Much better for me ^


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 17, 2010)

Well it's been a few episodes with Smith now - & although I think he's doing a good attempt as the Doctor, I still think Tennant my favorite

I actually think it might be Smiths stories that putting me off a bit - take the latest one with the 'Dreamlord', after all this to-ing and fro-ing, the villain of the story was nothing more than.......

Oh hang on some people may not of seen it yet - don't want to spoil it


----------



## WildWon (May 18, 2010)

Yea, this last ep. (Amy's Choice) was the first mediocre episode of the new series. It was ok... but just didn't have the Oooo's, Aaaah's, and Holy Fucks! that the first few episode's held.

However, with it being Mediocre is still better than the other tripe found on television these days (ok, there's some really good shows, but there's some really shitty shows out there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 18, 2010)

I enjoyed the plot of Amy's Choice, especially with the way the resolution went.

And I agree, it's nice to see the Silurians, and I also like the Sea Devils.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Apologies for the double post, but Episode 12 has just aired...and I have to say, it was pretty epic.
Have any of you had a chance to watch it?


----------



## luke_c (Jun 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Apologies for the double post, but Episode 12 has just aired...and I have to say, it was pretty epic.
> Have any of you had a chance to watch it?


Yeah, that was epicsauce. It's all gonna kick off next week!


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jun 19, 2010)

The Pandorica Has opened. Sorry for the delay, but the Silence will fall NEXT week because of Nation Lottery In it to win it. If it wasn't for this show, we could've aired both episodes THIS week instead.

¬¬


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

I liked "Amy's Choice". Even though it was budget and involved people pretending to sleep on benches. Visualise that being shot. Now THAT would be cheap.


----------



## ykhan (Jun 19, 2010)

i cant believe they locked the doctor in the pandorica i mean i saw sumthin like that comin but it just didnt seem like it would happen


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

This Doctor was far far far better than Tennant.  This series was the best since the first, every series since had more dull episodes than good and Tennant just got on my nerves and seemed to be only aimed at children.  Those dull episode & Tennants performance just seemed to drag for me.

Anyway I can't say it was a great episode but it was certainly enjoayble and like all in the series seemed to end too quickly.  There were some stupid sound effects, like with the Cyberman's head tentacle whatsits (can we have Mondas Cybermen next time...please?).

I think the "ugh Daleks again" made it worse for me, I'd love for them to have a long break as most of the episodes they've been in ahve been a bit substandard, I only enjoyed the last one because of the cast and theme.

Shame there were no Zygons.

Bitch over.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 19, 2010)

Not to put a spoiler - watched the 1st part of the finale... guess what.... to paraphrase 'Gaydrian'.....



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ugh Daleks/Cybermen again


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

^ditto this bitching for me.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't mind seeing Cybermen again, just not these alt universe ones.

They're crap, they get their asses handed to them by anyone.  Was really disapointed when they first appeared in the new series especially since that story was based on the excellent Spare Parts audio but fucking hell it was the usual Sub-Joss Wheden crap that RTD bought to the series.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jun 19, 2010)

HURR DURR RORY SAVES THE DOCTOR AND OPENS THE PANDORICA AND DIES AGAIN AND AMY CRIES


OH WAIT SPOILERS


(I have no foundation for these theories)


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

Amy is the Rani.
River Swan is the Rani.
Doctor is the Rani


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> The Pandorica Has opened. Sorry for the delay, but the Silence will fall NEXT week because of Nation Lottery In it to win it. If it wasn't for this show, we could've aired both episodes THIS week instead.
> 
> ¬¬


But then the premise of the explosion on the 26th would be made nonsense.

I'm glad we didn't have an hiatus due to Eurovision this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, I want Mondas Cybermen back. I thought Moffat said we'd get them.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> JackDeeEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah. mysterious, isn't it. What I would like to see is the Sontarans again. I love those potato lookalikes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Doctor Who: How do you like me now?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> yeah. mysterious, isn't it. What I would like to see is the Sontarans again. I love those potato lookalikes


Only this time with a good story.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

agreed.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 20, 2010)

I know it's not really the 'proper' thread etc... but how do YOU think the series gonna end ???

There's been a couple of things in the series that stuck in my mind.....so here's my ideas:


i) I'm hoping it's NOT 'Just a bad dream' ... Remember the episode with the 'Dream Lord'

ii) The phrase 'Time can be re-written' was mentioned at some point (not to sure WHEN it was mentioned)... & since we don't know have any idea what the machine he's been rigged up to actually does... could the Doctor use it to 're-write history' or will the machine use the Doctors knowledge to 'fix the cracks' ??


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

I do get the impression that its a dream, there are probably Tennant fans hoping that when he awakes he is still the tenth Doctor.

I hope not.  Even if this was true I wouldn't want any other Doctor to be honest, not even Ecclestone who should have had more stories.

So yeah I reckon its a dream as some of the enemies would rather not exist at all then actually depend on working with others in equal ways.  Then there is the Rory thing which doesn't gell well with me.

Those things could just be bad writing but Moffat seems more than competant to let that happen.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 20, 2010)

Spoiler



Don't forget the little mysteries that have been littered about. Remember the shadowy figure that was in the kitchen in _The Eleventh Hour_? Possibly when the door was opening as Amelia was leaving the house was relevant too (could've been Prisoner Zero though).

Also, _Flesh and Stone_. The Doctor went off with River Song and the bishop, only to return to Amy soon afterwards, but this time, his sleeves were rolled up, he was wearing his jacket (which he wasn't earlier) and his behaviour was totally different. The Doctor from a future point in time?



Also, I doubt it's a dream.
EDIT: That is to say, the Eleventh Doctor isn't a dream. Some of the recent events could be, after _Amy's Choice_, but I doubt it.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 21, 2010)

Return of the Dream Lord? (such a stupid explanation to the Amy's Choice ep... *sigh* Actually that's the only episode that aired that i didn't like of the new series.)

And, Fuck no. It's not a dream. That's waaaay too trite for Moffat. That would be like saying its Multiple Personality Disorder, and River/Amy aren't real. They're split personalities that The Doctor has made up. It's like Fight Club!! (ps- bullshit "twist" if ever used again. Just as bullshit as "it's a dream.")

One thing i was REALLY hoping for... and forgive my lack of knowledge on alien names, but was anyone else REALLY hoping for the return of the black snake things when Amy's legs got yanked by the cyberman head (my mouth dropped in anticipation when it came around the corner... then i was sadly disappointed when it was wires from a Cyberman...)? I don't remember what that thing was, but it's from the old series... use to scare the fuck out of me, and i don't remember the name.

PS- The end of the Vincent & The Doctor was amazing. Teary-eyed, even. Anyone else think this? Or am i just missing my testicles?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The "Vincent and The Doctor" ending was very good, yes.

As regards the snake things, are you familar with the story or at least the Doctor that encountered them? I might be able to have a look.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 21, 2010)

Remember the one Dalek said that "You are the only one that can pilot the TARDIS"? Song can pilot it too, but what I'm wondering is how is Rory there (Yes I know he's plastic) when only the Doctor and Amy(ish) remembers him?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> One thing i was REALLY hoping for... and forgive my lack of knowledge on alien names, but was anyone else REALLY hoping for the return of the black snake things when Amy's legs got yanked by the cyberman head (my mouth dropped in anticipation when it came around the corner... then i was sadly disappointed when it was wires from a Cyberman...)? I don't remember what that thing was, but it's from the old series... use to scare the fuck out of me, and i don't remember the name.


Mara from the Peter Davison stories Kinda & Snakedance?  Though I don't recall it being black.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Remember the one Dalek said that "You are the only one that can pilot the TARDIS"? Song can pilot it too, but what I'm wondering is how is Rory there (Yes I know he's plastic) when only the Doctor and Amy(ish) remembers him?


The Daleks weren't aware of River (plus the TARDIS was also being controlled from an external source at the end), and I think Rory was there because the memories were taken from Amy, and she remembered him but vaguely.

It might be explained in more detail.


Also, I wonder what the Eternal Dalek is actually supposed to do...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm also curious as to where Scientist and Strategist are, and whether more Daleks have been produced yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Given that City of the Daleks is canon, I would've thought so, unless that happens after this story somehow.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 21, 2010)

He's awesome!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm, as for the snake thing, i honestly don't remember much about it. It ONLY came into my head when i saw the wire wrapping around her feet. I'll have to talk to my dad and see if he has any recollection of it.

As for the whole Rory/memory thing... this is one of these glitches w/ a time/space fuckup.

He was wiped from existence so he was never born, yet the ring was still around (... if he was never in reality, why would the ring be anywhere near Doctor/Amy?)

And all the "memories" were pulled from her room (as River went to her house, she lifted 3 things that were piled on top of each other, the roman soldier book, the pandora's box book, and the pic of Rory in roman armor.), as i'm assuming someone broke in and found that (wasn't there a "broken" nature to her house when River went there?) But again, since rory was "never real" why was that picture there?

In my head, thats easily forgivable since this is a series about time travel


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 22, 2010)

Despite the fact that Rory never existed, the effect he had on certain events would stay, which is why the ring is still there. If he never existed, he wouldn't have pushed the Doctor out of the way of Restac, remember?


----------



## WildWon (Jun 22, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Despite the fact that Rory never existed, the effect he had on certain events would stay, which is why the ring is still there. If he never existed, he wouldn't have pushed the Doctor out of the way of Restac, remember?



My point was more to the fact that the photo of Rory & Amy was still on her desk, however he never existed.
And the effect he had would not have happened.

That's what i'm saying about an acceptable hiccup in any time-traveling plot line.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah, right. It might be something that's explained on Saturday.

Also, there was the matter of Amy's alarm clock in Flesh and Stone as well. It went from *11:59 AM, 6/25* to *12:00 PM, 6/26* (using American dates). Sometimes these sorts of things can be continuity errors, but there's probably more to it, considering that it was so glaringly obvious, such as something going wrong with time in Amy's house. Maybe that was another reason the Doctor ended up 12 years late (although the TARDIS isn't the most accurate of machines anyway).


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

When it comes to continuity errors, it has nothing on Red Dwarf.

I love that series, hell even the recent specials were ok to watch but man never try to think about continuity on that series EVER.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 23, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I wonder what the Eternal Dalek is actually supposed to do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget that the 'TARDIS' protects it's occupants from time conflicts

[as a off-topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :In Red Dwarf - The sketch of '_Hope we don't get pulled over - hate to be found rat-arsed_'' (in the last series IIRC) to me is the most classic funniest moment in the series]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I was still aware of that.


----------

